# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My COMPLETE test tren cycle log. Weeks 1-10 with pictures.

## Sulixe

Hello fellas! Yesterday was my first pin of a 10 weeks test/tren bulking cycle. I will be updating this thread every week with my personnal experience and with new pictures to show progress.

*Cycle - 10 weeks:*
1.25 cc of test400 (100mg pprop, 150mg testenan, 150mg testdecano) twice a week (weeks 1-9)
1.25 cc trenabol-E (100mg test enan, 100mg tren) twice a week (weeks 1-10)
500mg HCG EW weeks 2-10
*total:*
250mg pprop EW
625mg Enan EW
375mg Test decano EW
250mg Tren EW

Pct starts 2 weeks after last pin, i stop the test decanoate at week 9 because of the longer half life, I dont want it delaying my PCT.

I am unsure as weither it is tren A or tren E. Dealer told me it is tren A (Cause thats what i asked him). but I cant be sure considering the bottle is named Trenabol-*E* and dosed at 100mg/ml. On the sticker it just says
"Each ml contains 100 mg of testosterone enanthate and 100mg of trenbolone ". i decided to give it a go anyway

*Starting stats:*
20 years old
5'9"
196 lbs
13% BF
training 5 years, 3 cycles (Started at 19. no flame i was perfectly aware of the risks)

*Objective:*
215 lbs
10-11% BF

*Training Routine:*
Day 1: Triceps And biceps supersets with some forearms
Day 2: Shoulders, traps and abs
Day 3: Upper back, rear deltoids and forearms
Day 4: Rest
Day 5: Chest and abs
Day 6: Quads and Deadlifts
Day 7: Either rest or skip

Diet Macros:
300 prot 500 carbs 250 fats, bout 4400 calories, split in 5 or 6 meals.

*------------------------------------------Here it starts----------------------------------------------------*
* DAY 1:*

Weighed in at 196 lbs.

Chest: 44.0
Quads: 24.0
Arms: 17.0
Forearms:13.5
relaxed waist: 36.0

Experienced some pain upon injecting the trenabol in my right quad. I dont know if it is because i injected incorrectly or if it is due to the nature of the molecule. It might be tren A after all?

----------


## The Wolfman

> I am unsure as weither it is tren A or tren E. Dealer told me it is tren A (Cause thats what i asked him). but I cant be sure considering the bottle is named Trenabol-*E* and dosed at 100mg/ml. On the sticker it just says
> "Each ml contains 100 mg of testosterone enanthate and 100mg of trenbolone". i decided to give it a go anyway


Hope you are kidding, but it seems you aren't. 
I'd rather listen to the bottle, when it says trenabol-e

It's tren e.

----------


## Sulixe

*DAY 8:*
Weighed in at 205 lbs. (+9 compared to last week)

Chest: 45.0 (+ 1,0 compared to last week)
Quads: 24.5 (+ 0,5)
Arms: 17.2 (+ 0,2)
Forearms:13.5 (+ 0,0)
relaxed waist: 37.0 (+ 1,0)

Still eating 4000 cals a day. Overall size and waist size went higher, i guess mainly from the water retention from high test dosage. Weight is up 9 pounds, no increase in strength so far. i look less defined probably from the bloating. Very mild night sweats from time to time. I wake up at least once a night thirsty and have to drink a liter of water to go back to sleep. I started taking arimidex 0.5mg ed to fight bloating. Will see how it goes.

----------


## dec11

oh jesus, here we go again.........

3 cycles in one year??? you dont even know whats in the bottle? how dumb are some of you kids going to get!!!

----------


## Sulixe

> oh jesus, here we go again.........
> 
> 3 cycles in one year??? you dont even know whats in the bottle? how dumb are some of you kids going to get!!!


It aint my fault if my ****in dealer is a ****in liar.....

yes i do time on, pct then wait 5 weeks.

----------


## big_ron

> It aint my fault if my ****in dealer is a ****in liar.....
> 
> yes i do time on, pct then wait 5 weeks.


time on + pct = time off matey

----------


## Sulixe

> time on + pct = time off matey


i prefer using blood tests. And by 5 weeks after PCT all my values are back to what they used to be before i cycle....

----------


## MACHINE5150

that is a sh!t load of test 1250mg.. and only 250mg of tren ?? your already running the cycle.. but something like 500mg tren and 750mg of test would have been sufficient....

as you said you already know the risks of what you are doing, so i am not gonig to say anything.. but i guarantee you are going to regret doing all this in a few years.

Good Luck

----------


## Gucks

> that is a sh!t load of test 1250mg.. and only 250mg of tren ?? your already running the cycle.. but something like 500mg tren and 750mg of test would have been sufficient....
> 
> as you said you already know the risks of what you are doing, so i am not gonig to say anything.. but i guarantee you are going to regret doing all this in a few years.
> 
> Good Luck


1250mg test? im not gonna pretend to be a steroid expert, just keep and interest. ive never even cycled, but the highest ive known some1 to go is 2g a week and he pyramided so only 2 weeks on 2g. hes 29 and 18 stone tho with 12 years training and 8 years of cycling...that seems overboard to me. and is there a big dif between tren-a and tren-e..? like i said, im not expert :P

----------


## layeazy

oh no not a good read getting greedy and can't wait you need to give your body a chance to reach homeostasis which will not of happened...

----------


## Wonder_Juice

Im a kind of newbie using steroids but omg such a big doses...
Sorry bro even though hav 3 cycle/year but you dont look like you should use as much steroid as now. You look nice -honestly- but I cant imagine how much steroid you have used. Or if you dont its very dangerous dose(it is too if you have experience in it). You are young like me, its good to go to the beach and being watched by the young girls (and sometimes go to the dressing cabines with them) but please think forward. What will be when you are 30? Maybe your penis will constantly show 5:30. And you dont even know what your vial contains.

So please stop for a minute and take though for the morrow.

----------


## Sulixe

> Im a kind of newbie using steroids but omg such a big doses...
> Sorry bro even though hav 3 cycle/year but you dont look like you should use as much steroid as now. You look nice -honestly- but I cant imagine how much steroid you have used. Or if you dont its very dangerous dose(it is too if you have experience in it). You are young like me, its good to go to the beach and being watched by the young girls (and sometimes go to the dressing cabines with them) but please think forward. What will be when you are 30? Maybe your penis will constantly show 5:30. And you dont even know what your vial contains.
> 
> So please stop for a minute and take though for the morrow.


Thank you for your concern. But i think the dose was underdosed anyway. Im on my 5th week and just started seeing gains..no gyno, no acne, nothing, when on my first cycle which was 500 test e+dbol i breaked like a motherfoka

I am a virgin and have no interest in girls or sex. never had. So i dont really mind erectile/libido problems. I have my blood pressure and cholesterol levels watched on a regular basis so i'll know when something goes wrong.

----------


## Sulixe

*DAY 29:*
Weighed in at 212 lbs.

Chest: 46.5
Quads: 25.5
Arms: 17.5
Forearms:13.5
relaxed waist: 39.0

Small increase in strength. I think i just started seeing gains from the cycle def. tren enanthate , or no tren at all :S. I used to bench 225 x 8 and now i can do 12-14 times with ease. Weight is up in squats and deadlfits as well. Gaining weight but waist size increasing as well. Can still see abs while flexing so not too much of a worry. Going to cut all that extra fat on my summer cycle.

----------


## MACHINE5150

when i was 20, i bench pressed 405lbs 3 times.. 225lbs 20 times.. and never did steroids .. you are on your 4th cycle... and for some reason are doing 1250mg of test and only 250mg of tren ??? you will lose half of what you gained too... have you posted your diet in the diet section?? or your training routine?? seems to me that you are lacking in one of those two departments... doesn't matter if you take 1000mg of prop a day.. if you don't know how to eat and train you will get nowhere..i.e. where you are at right now.

you are risking not being able to have kids in the future cause you are too lazy to train right or to undisciplined to keep a proper diet.. and too impatient to just do it naturally.. great stuff man.. you should be proud of yourself.

----------


## Sulixe

> when i was 20, i bench pressed 405lbs 3 times.. 225lbs 20 times.. and never did steroids .. you are on your 4th cycle... and for some reason are doing 1250mg of test and only 250mg of tren ??? you will lose half of what you gained too... have you posted your diet in the diet section?? or your training routine?? seems to me that you are lacking in one of those two departments... doesn't matter if you take 1000mg of prop a day.. if you don't know how to eat and train you will get nowhere..i.e. where you are at right now.
> 
> you are risking not being able to have kids in the future cause you are too lazy to train right or to undisciplined to keep a proper diet.. and too impatient to just do it naturally.. great stuff man.. you should be proud of yourself.


Dude not everyone has genetics like yours.

i dont want kids. i dont want a wife. i spit on anything related to sex/relationships

As for my diet and training, ive been regularily posting it in the diet section and its on the notch. I get 300-350 protein, 600 carbs and 200-300 unsatured fats daily on a 5 to 7 meal span. training is fine too. i weighed 120 lbs when i started training and everyone in my family has a shitty shape, despite fine eating habits and exercize. overall family genetics: 5`8, 140 lbs and soft with a small belly.

i have been following the information found on this forum since 6 months before my first cycle. my entire incomes goes to buying healthy foods, i workout 1h30 to 2 hours a day 6 days a week, i never drink any alcohol or go out partying with friends and i overall do more bodybuilding efforts and sacrifices than anyone i know, even those 4-plates benching freaks. give me a break with your "lazy".

Heres my meal plan for you to criticize:

7AM: 250 ml egg white+ 2 eggs, 2 cups of oats, 200g of blueberries
10AM: 10 ounce of chicken breast, 1 cup of brown rice and a glass of milk
1PM: 2 tuna cans, a large serving of pasta
4 PM: a cup of lentils with 8 ounce of steak, some vegetables
(WORKOUT)
PWO: 40g whey protein and a glass of milk+ 0.5 to 1.5 cup of oats depends on my hunger.
8 PM: 8 ounce of tilapia fish and 150g of almonds
10 PM (I sometime skip this meal if i go to bed early): 1 tuna can with 50g almonds, more vegetables

----------


## Wonder_Juice

> i dont want kids. i dont want a wife. i spit on anything related to sex/relationships


Maybe the time will change this.  :Smilie: 

____________________________________________

Nice results, but the big question is that how big the price is.

----------


## terraj

> i dont want kids. i dont want a wife. *i spit on anything related to sex*/relationships


A 20 year old, on 1g of Test and he says this^^.

You need to take a look at yourself kid....

----------


## Sulixe

> A 20 year old, on 1g of Test and he says this^^.
> 
> You need to take a look at yourself kid....


What do you mean...? I was just born that way :S

----------


## danielmaco

I'm 22 and i'm thinking about sex right now and fapping with my free hand as I type this. In fact I recently blew my 5th load of the day, just half an hour ago. 

What's wrong with you? lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

> I'm 22 and i'm thinking about sex right now* and fapping with my free hand as I type this*. In fact I recently blew my 5th load of the day, just half an hour ago. 
> 
> What's wrong with you? lol


son i am dissapoint

----------


## BJJ

you are too young

----------


## danielmaco

> son i am dissapoint


dem dere hormones

----------


## baseline_9

200-300g of fat a day?

U sure about this

----------


## Sulixe

> 200-300g of fat a day?
> 
> U sure about this


Mostly almonds and vegetable oil.....im bulking, i'd rather take more than not enough

----------


## Tigershark

Another one bites the dust.

----------


## ls1 fd3s

20 y/o, 3rd cycle, and 196lbs?  :Hmmmm:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## smashingbox

20yo and over a gram of test, plus tren , plus retard, plus not interested in sex?? And am I the only one who thinks he can see some gyno in second set of pics?

----------


## dec11

> 20yo and over a gram of test, plus tren, plus retard, plus not interested in sex?? And am I the only one who thinks he can see some gyno in second set of pics?


i think the gyno is inbetween his ears

----------


## warlord_wang

Damn I hope your running a Ai

----------


## bjpennnn

your failing man, the girls will love the bitch tits and acne on your back just in time for summer!

----------


## warlord_wang

> your failing man, the girls will love the bitch tits and acne on your back just in time for summer!


 thats kind of harsh man haha

----------


## warlord_wang

> Dude not everyone has genetics like yours.
> 
> i dont want kids. i dont want a wife. i spit on anything related to sex/relationships
> 
> As for my diet and training, ive been regularily posting it in the diet section and its on the notch. I get 300-350 protein, 600 carbs and 200-300 unsatured fats daily on a 5 to 7 meal span. training is fine too. i weighed 120 lbs when i started training and everyone in my family has a shitty shape, despite fine eating habits and exercize. overall family genetics: 5`8, 140 lbs and soft with a small belly.
> 
> i have been following the information found on this forum since 6 months before my first cycle. my entire incomes goes to buying healthy foods, i workout 1h30 to 2 hours a day 6 days a week, i never drink any alcohol or go out partying with friends and i overall do more bodybuilding efforts and sacrifices than anyone i know, even those 4-plates benching freaks. give me a break with your "lazy".
> 
> Heres my meal plan for you to criticize:
> ...


I'm glad your doing bodybuilding to please your self and not to do it to get females or respect from other guys. I hate people who only do things to please others but man your taking to much gear & your to young

----------


## Sulixe

you guys are haters.

i am running an AI', and its not gyno its fat and water, there`s nothing hard under the nipple. just got puffy and theyll go away once i cut up.

No acne and no other side effect so far and im like on 7th week

----------


## danielmaco

What's the latest sulixe?

----------


## Hard.On

Maybe he's gay and catholic

Maybe he wants to kill his sex drive so he has no more impure thoughts

----------


## pirus

> Maybe he's gay and catholic
> 
> Maybe he wants to kill his sex drive so he has no more impure thoughts


That would turn you on wouldnt it Hard.On?

----------


## Sulixe

Ive been sick, caught flu so i haven't been able to workout in the last 12 days. i tryed to keep a proper diet but that was pretty hard too. weight is down to 208 (lost 1.5 inch on waist, too) , just started training again today, haven't lost too much strength, like 2 reps on most exercises. ill wait till week 10 to post another update with pics.

----------


## InfiniteMuscle

They are not haters bro. They are just saying that you havent gotten very far after 4 cycles. And its true, somethings off. Take a look at the diet section. 200-300 fats its way more than what you need. It takes more than a year to get big, even with steroids . You are only 20 years old.. Just keep lifting religiously and keep your calories up. You will put on more size in time. Its a marathon.

----------


## Beastinside87

mmm ya. something is wrong... how intense is the training? rep range and all. Only did one cycle with test-e and dbol and went from 167 to 200 for a 12 week cycle, stayed at same 13% bodyfat. ran clomid and arimidex throughout my cycle to never even have sides to begin with. trained 6 days a week still after i cycled off and kept my weight while still increasing str. went from crap 185 max bench press to 265 now. 270 legpress to 810. I believe your gear is bunk, it has to be underdosed.. id recommend a different source. those changes are 3 months cycle and 3 months offcycle. 6 months worth training. stayed at 200 once cycle ended and still at it.

----------


## 992Envy

I think it is important that you do more research on tren . It is a very powerful compound. You don't need to take nearly that much test when cycling with tren. There is a very good stick in the steroid section of our forum which you can gain a lot of knowledge from regarding a test/tren cycle. It's a must read

----------


## 844139

Did you died? Is there after photos?

----------


## Nolvadexbrah

lol ^

----------


## aesthetix123

how did cycle go ? any stats or pictures bro?

did you find the tren effected your appetite? btw your macros equal 5400 calories haha jus saying.

----------


## william981125

OP is dead.  :0rip:  :Dead:

----------


## Mr. Small

Well, he got banned for something, so he won't be back.

Unlike Arnold...........

----------

